# I Lost My Best Friend



## nonamesleft (May 28, 2014)

It's been a rough month for me and my Gypsie Girl, roughly a fortnight ago she had a hysterectomy after loosing quite some weight from Infection and a small lump cut from her shoulder. She was on the rebound and eating again, gaining weight and being her usual AWESOME self again...such a relief!!!! 

Last Thursday night in true Bullie spirit with a minute gap at the front gate she decided to bolt across the main road we live on, she never made it across. I picked her up from the gutter while in absolute tatters after witnessing it all, I carried her to the vet at the end of the street. I didn't even make it through their door when I felt and heard her exhale her last breath and her tongue fall out her mouth and onto my arm. I had just lost my best friend, the one who had had my back and loved me unconditionally for the last 9 years... I'm a wreck. 

Gypsie is home now today where she belongs to be forever loved and remembered.

We miss you. 

Rest Easy my Gypsie Girl!!!!!
















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieBen (May 28, 2014)

My heart goes out to you mate. Last time we went through it we decided to have her cremated instead of buried. It's a ***** thing to happen.


----------



## shamat (May 28, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. She looked like such a beautiful girl. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaboon (May 28, 2014)

Im so sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel, my all black family cat that's 15 years old has completely disintergraded over the last two days, today I was sitting with him while he was at the same spot for the last couple of days, I couldn't stop crying and telling him I was sorry, he would be in so much pain but he started purring I don't know, I like to think that he showing that he knows how I feel about him and all the good times he's had in he's long happy life. He really has had an awesome life, I'm so sad but he's just really old and I guise he's time was just up. Iv had my jack russle go way to early due to liver cancer which I handled even worse because he was in so much pain with he's stomach just blown up. Ah man I know exactly how you feel and I'm feeling it right now. I'm speechless when it comes to thinking about your dog, they're gone but they won't be forgotten.


----------



## Grogshla (May 28, 2014)

sorry for your loss mate. She loved you and you loved her. You always have her memory in your heart


----------



## mattG (May 28, 2014)

sorry for your loss mate
I lost my best mate about 4 years ago,it gets easier over time..


----------



## pinefamily (May 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. We only recently lost our bluey, Max, to extreme internal bleeding. Still miss him......


----------



## Chris1 (May 28, 2014)

that so sad.  sorry for your loss.


----------



## Planky (May 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss dude,

also sorry to sidetrack I am currently on the hunt for a bully (always wanted one since I can remember) may I ask what yours was like temperament and training wise


----------



## nonamesleft (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts! I can't imagine what you are going through Gaboon!! Planky - I can't speak highly of them enough. Honestly. Everyone she met was instantly in love. She had that personality and that is just a bull terrier. The are funny, dopey but smart and cunning at the same time!!!! They are stubborn as farK so a stern treatment towards training is a must. You will not regret owning a bullie, except you may never own another breed. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonamesleft (May 28, 2014)

I needed to share with some fellow animal lovers!!! Grogshla your words are nothing but awesome!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampie (May 28, 2014)

That's terrible news Shayne, she was a good looking girl such a shame she went the way she did.....they are awesome dogs bullies, such charectors, I don't think I could have any other breed........sorry for your loss mate....


----------



## Tigerlily (May 28, 2014)

Oh no... it must be so devastating, especially that it happened when you were in relief mode from her recovery ((((

All I can say is that I am truly sorry for your loss. She's got such a beautiful smile in those pics, it's so obvious she knows how lucky she was to have had you as her human


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 29, 2014)

I think its pretty cool what animals can do for people. They have the ability to bring people from all over the country that are total strangers together. And were all here for that one common reason. We all love our pets. And we can talk about and share our experiences we have with them. I like it 

- - - Updated - - -

Im sorry to hear about your loss mate


----------



## sharky (May 29, 2014)

My deepest condolences for your loss of such an awesome friend...she was a very beautiful pup. RIP Gypsy.

A dog is never a dog if you share a true loving bond, a dog is your best friend who is always there for you when no one else has the time, cares for you when no-one else does and loves you no matter what happens...they are the one friend that will never leave you and will stick by your side until the very end. And you return the favour by loving her the exact same way that she loves and cares for you.

She's probably looking down on you from the skies, thanking you for all the loving and fun memories you shared. She will never truly leave you, she's always in your heart wherever you go as Grogshla said xx


----------



## nonamesleft (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Alan, i agree with you, i dont think i will ever own a different breed. 

What you said Sharky is the absolute truth


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 29, 2014)

Terrible nnl. A very similar thing happened to my Dobermann girl many years ago, so my thoughts are with you. Bullies are fantastic dogs and she looks lovely.

Jamie


----------



## montysrainbow (May 30, 2014)

Im so sorry....we too have a bully and i can only imagine the pain ur feeling


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 30, 2014)

nonamesleft said:


> Thank you Alan, i agree with you, i dont think i will ever own a different breed.
> 
> What you said Sharky is the absolute truth



Just a thought from one who has always allowed his dog/s very close to his heart (got three of the buggers running the household at the moment)... it's always almost unbearably painful when we lose them, for whatever reason, but I'm not being flippant when I say time is a good healer. My ultimate response, when the time has been right, has been to seek out another squishy little puppy from a breeder who loves them just as much as you do (connecting with like minds is very comforting, this is VERY important, and a very big part of the healing process). The new arrival will never replace the girl you have lost, but it will give you a new focus and the realisation that, although we sometimes don't want it to, life does go on and there are still rewards to be had into the future.

Jamie


----------



## mungus (May 30, 2014)

I have lost 2 dogs in the past 25 Years............and I just cried uncontrollably reading your story.......
They are indeed our best friends...........each with a special gift they give you everyday of their lives asking nothing in return.
You move on..............but I NEVER forget them.
R.I.P Gypsie Girl.

- - - Updated - - -



Pythoninfinite said:


> Just a thought from one who has always allowed his dog/s very close to his heart (got three of the buggers running the household at the moment)... it's always almost unbearably painful when we lose them, for whatever reason, but I'm not being flippant when I say time is a good healer. My ultimate response, when the time has been right, has been to seek out another squishy little puppy from a breeder who loves them just as much as you do (connecting with like minds is very comforting, this is VERY important, and a very big part of the healing process). The new arrival will never replace the girl you have lost, but it will give you a new focus and the realisation that, although we sometimes don't want it to, life does go on and there are still rewards to be had into the future.
> 
> Jamie



Well said Jamie.


----------



## nonamesleft (Jun 2, 2014)

Well Said Jamie, it may be a while before another puppy, nothing at this stage will fill that void she left and it’s not fair a new arrival to try either.

Thank you Mungus, she will never be forgotten.

I’m glad she was in my arms for her final moments.

- - - Updated - - -

Well Said Jamie, it may be a while before another puppy, nothing at this stage will fill that void she left and it’s not fair a new arrival to try either.

Thank you Mungus, she will never be forgotten.

I’m glad she was in my arms for her final moments.


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 7, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Just a thought from one who has always allowed his dog/s very close to his heart (got three of the buggers running the household at the moment)... it's always almost unbearably painful when we lose them, for whatever reason, but I'm not being flippant when I say time is a good healer. My ultimate response, when the time has been right, has been to seek out another squishy little puppy from a breeder who loves them just as much as you do (connecting with like minds is very comforting, this is VERY important, and a very big part of the healing process). The new arrival will never replace the girl you have lost, but it will give you a new focus and the realisation that, although we sometimes don't want it to, life does go on and there are still rewards to be had into the future.
> 
> Jamie



I do agree, though I've never lost a dog, but perhaps when the time _does _come from another dog, check as many pounds/shelters/rescues as you can instead of buying from a breeder, as there are _always _bull terriers in need of homes, due to their extremely inaccurate reputations.


----------

